# weekly fry updates



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i plan on posting weekly pictures of the fry to track their growth. this thread will auto update every saturday or sunday. i hope i can keep this up for 8 weeks.

week 0









week 1









week 2









week 3









week 4









week 5









week 6









week 7









week 8


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool idea! I can't wait for the next pic! lol


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i hope im not getting too ahead of myself. this is assuming i can successfully raise them to adulthood. so far the little ones are diminishing at a really fast rate. i think i started with about 60 or so.

i wish users were given better post edit privileges. i hate having to _pre-post_ the pics.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AWww! They are so tiny and cute! Nice pics!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow 60! good luck! cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

week two pictures posted. its hard to tell from the photos but theyve gotten slightly bigger.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

what did you feed them week by week.
If you dont mind lol.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i have been using brine shrimp from day one. i know its not the best idea, but its the only thing i have available. i have been careful not to overfeed because of sbd. i have also tried Hikari's first bite (powered food) with no luck.

the canadian trans-shipper has offered to ship me a culture of vinegar eel and daphnia. i'm not sure if i want it because it takes weeks to cultivate. i will probably take him up on his offer the next time i spawn.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i have managed to get a close up of one of the larger fry. you can see both the cadual and dorsal fins. hes cute as a button!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAaaw!!!!!! SO cute!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omgggg the grew so much in just one week! WOW! cant wait till next week, that close up is SO cute!

What do the parents look like? full pics?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're soo cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

How do you get such good pictures? I can't get them except as blurrs.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

grey/red CTm x black orchid CTf. here are the pics of the parents again:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

They all are and look like they will be beautiful fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

For some reason, I missed the pic of the female. lol She's gorgeous, too!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i was bored and decided to take pictures. here is a pic of what they look like after eating. i probably overfed so im crossing my fingers for no sbd. some will think its extreme but i have up'ed their feedings to ~5 times a day with really small portions. as soon as i see them pooing, i feed again.

also, i cant wait for them to color up. so far i can see two distinct colors; light and dark.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look great!! Haha, yeah, they do look a little chubby but very healthy.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So cute!! They look like mine but a bit bigger. When did they hatch?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i didnt track when date they hatched. the only thing i remember is that the parents did their business sept 4.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So mine are actually older, hmm. So thats why the look the same lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! They are so cute will their little tummies full.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hahah! so cute! 

the parents are perfect! wow

that female... i would die for.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

wow the female is amazing!! my babies are taking for ever to get big, yours seem to be growing quicker and im feeding brine shrimp to. funny some of mine are now the size of guppies but some still are about the same as week 2... any of yours like that?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i would love to see some of your pics! how old is your spawn?

there is a significant difference in size for some of my fish. the biggest one compared to the smallest one is like 4x different. should i be worried about the littlest ones?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is from a book that I have called The Betta Handbook by Robert J Goldstein, Ph.D.

'The best growth doesn't result from heavy or frequent feeding or even the most nutritious foods, although they all help. Optimal growth (fast and even) is attained by frequent, massive water changes that remove the growth- inhibiting nitrogenous wastes of the fishes themselves. '
I hope this helps.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

yep. thats why i do daily water changes. fry excrete a growth inhibiting hormone to stump the growth of its siblings. its survival of the fittest.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

That close up is ADORABLE! Also mommy and daddy are gorgeous...I'd die for that female! The fry look very healthy so good luck to you


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ahh! at least one fish just died by my hands. when i was changing the water, i clearly remember siphoning up at least one fish. i got careless and forgot to retrieve it before emptying it down the sink.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ya, its really unfortunate. i have done so many water changes this should not have happened. im just hoping it was only the one fish that got flushed and not more.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont worry, its only one, and there is nothing you can do now! Just be careful next time 

cant wait to see week 3 pics!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

my fry are about 8 weeks old now, and yes dq that helped me, i have yet to suck up a fry, but thankks now im scared


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

guess what the guy at the top is doing?! i caught him making a meal out of his smaller sibling. youll have to squint and look real close to see it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, the bigger ones will eat the smaller ones. I read that on bettatalk.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Gasp! Baby cannibalism! What has our world come to?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. maybe thats why i have so many missing fish unaccounted for! i dont feel too bad because i have doubts that the little ones will make it to adulthood anyway.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah my little ones have gone missing too. *sigh*


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Its nature! Just proves the ones eating the tiny guys will be big and strong as can be!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> i have managed to get a close up of one of the larger fry. you can see both the cadual and dorsal fins. hes cute as a button!


That sucks he's eating his bros and sisters  Also a fact for the culling argument (not trying to start one) most of the culls are slow bloomers...slow bloomers are ALWAYS the best of the spawn.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

awwww


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aren't they cute!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

im sure some of the little ones will turn out nice but _always_ may be exaggerating it a little. id like to follow in the footsteps of many breeders and aim for quick results. the faster they grow, the better it is for me.

edit: oh yay. that was my 100th post. i am now a senior member!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on your senior member status! lol


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see the next weeks pictures. See how much they have grown!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

week 3 picture uploaded. look how much bigger they got!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry about the fry that got dumped  You just forgot...it's something we all do.

About the big fry eating the smaller ones...well, you couldn't really help it right then, but if you wanted to separate the smaller ones that is always an option.

Anyway they look GREAT! Good luck with them


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow so much bigger already in a week. They look like they are all getting closer to the same size now too. Still feeding bbs?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

they have definitely grown a lot this week. and yes, i am still using bbs. i wish they would go for the powder stuff.

a few of the bigger ones started showing hints of red in their tails. this is the best image i could get.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pic! That dark one really looks big!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

he is the second biggest. i think he made himself alpha male. he is really aggressive towards all of the other fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you tell the sex of the fry already? I guess you can tell by their behavior. He may need to be jarred before too long.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i personally believe theyre not big enough to do any serious damage. a little push and shove is okay for me.

i am moving homes in a few days. i hope they survive the trip.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I hope they survive too! They're looking great!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow!!! looking GREAT. cant wait to see next week there are SO many! gl with the move!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i woke up this morning to 10 or so dead babies and the rest of them look like theyre gonna go too.

there are so many things that might have gone wrong:

 used a 2 year old bottle of water conditioner that came with my used tank. did a 100% water change without aging.
my last batch of brine shrimp didnt hatch for whatever reason
tried frozen daphnia. only a few of them ate. but water turned really cloudy even after siphoning
tried powdered stuff with semi success


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fry!! Good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aw Im so sorry!! I hope the rest of them make it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What are you doing up so late, Vikki? lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I never go to bed till like 4 in the morning. & I have a friend over, so we're all hanging out.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i woke up to find even more dead babies again, maybe another 5 or so. on top of that, there were several floating sideways breathing heavily. i had no choice but to perform euthanasia. so far i lost 10 today and 10 yesterday. im guessing the water is poisoned.

i netted up all the fish and housed them in a small tupperware with aged conditioned water. here is their temporary home right now. call it a hospital tank if you will. i am counting 50 or so remaining, but many of them look sluggish and wont make it through the day.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your fry!! Have you figured out what the problem is yet?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry about your babies. ((


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i think it may be a case of poisoned water. when i bought my used tank, it came with a used two year old bottle of conditioner. even though the label said its good til 2012 i knew it was a bad idea. thats the price i pay for trying to save $15.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i appreciate all of the condolences. im okay now. i was frustrated to the point of wanting to kill of the entire batch and start fresh. of course, that would be inhumane. i really hope the stress and lack of food this week wont affect their growth and health too much later down the road.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Let's just hope that the survivors make it through this.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i just finished moving and havent had time to update the weekly pics. its been a stressful week for both the fish and i. they have been neglected to the point where a few of them have developed sbd and curling. i may need to euthanize the affected ones because its irriversiable.

on a different note, a family friend gifted us a puppy!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry some of your fish got sbd. Congrats on the new puppy!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Updates?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i am too ashamed to update this week. my tank is filthy and the fry hasnt grown much. if you like, i could post a pic tomorrow after i do a water change.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you've been pretty busy with moving.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i cant wait to see them


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i tried taking week 4's picture but they turned out ugly. the lighting in my new room sucks. i promise i will post a pic tomorrow as soon as there is enough sun light.

anyways, here is a picture of my new pup, n00bie.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

...... SO CUTE!!!! I'm going to steal that puppy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your puppy is adorable!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

What kind of dog is that! i need that for my g/f this christmas! omg haha.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i believe it's a chihuahua. im not a big fan of small dogs.

week 4 picture is posted. well, 4.5. as you can see, there are fewer of them and they havent grown much.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

looks like you can see some color! some blueish green? 

What are u feeding them? BBS?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

still bbs as their main diet. im trying to transition them to frozen daphnia. only a few of them will accept it.

here is the largest one









here is the one with the most color on its fins


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! They're looking great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

SWEET pics!!!! They are so cute!

Oh my word.... you puppy is adorable.  My puppy LOVES small dogs, but being 50 pounds at 8 months, he plays too rough with them..


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

week 5 picture posted. not much have changed from the last pic because it has only been a few days.

they have been successfully transitioned from bbs to frozen daphnia/brineshrimp! im so happy i wont need to hatch those stupid eggs anymore.

the extensions in their tails are starting to become visible.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, my gosh! They almost look like tiny adults! Are they crowntails? It kind of looks like it.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ya, they are all crowntails. some of them are getting quite big and the aggression level is beginning to worry me. i may need to jar them soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, its probably about time to jar them. Can you tell males from females yet?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW they look amazing! I want a pair!  makes me want to breed SO BAD.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

week 6 pics posted (first page as well). this has been my most successful week with no casualties. i am so happy they are through with bbs. hatching them was a pain. from here on, its frozen stuff all the way.

i tried experimenting with flash turn on. some of the pics turned out okay.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Your fry are beautifull I WANT!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow they're beautiful! I wonder why my fry have no color yet.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

you may need to up their diet. try some frozen daphnia if you can get a hold of it.

for me, i have been doing a 2:1 daphnia/brineshrimp diet. i feed them whenever im bored or have time.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay how much do you usually pay for the daphnia?? I'll have to call that small shop and see if she has any frozen foods.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They look AWESOME!! I want some sooooo bad!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH! They look AWESOME!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!! They turned out beautiful!!!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

the daphnia were more expensive than brineshrimp and blood worms, but you get more quantity wise. i think i paid 5.99 or 6.99. you should invest in some if you have extra money.

also, they should be eating enough so they are having 'real' poop, and not the orange specs from hatched bbs.









anyways, im off to do some shopping then drop by the trans-shipper's home to pick up some aquabid orders! so excited.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> the daphnia i got were more expensive than brineshrimp and blood worms, but you get more quantity wise. i think i paid 5.99 or 6.99. you should invest in some if you have extra money.
> 
> anyways, im off to do some shopping then drop by the trans-shipper's home to pick up some aquabid orders! so excited.


Oooh what did you order? I've been thinking of getting some dragon HMPKs or red HMPKs but idk yet.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

just a few CTs. hopefully they will be my last. i'll post pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> just a few CTs. hopefully they will be my last. i'll post pics tonight or tomorrow.


 You hope they're your last but we all know they're not gonna be lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin, if your selling some let me know, and quote me for bc


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

hi rohland,

a few people have already pm'd asking to buy some. i will tell you what i told them. all canadians are welcome to have my bettas, free of charge. thats right, free. i breed for a hobby and want to share it with as many people as i can. unlike other amateurs, i realize there is no money in this market.

however, there is a catch. you must fully pay for the shipping. but be warned, shipping costs an arm and a leg. i will provide a receipt of shipping cost for those that think i may be ripping them off. message me in a month if you are still intersted.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> hi rohland,
> 
> a few people have already pm'd asking to buy some. i will tell you what i told them. all canadians are welcome to have my bettas, free of charge. thats right, free. i breed for a hobby and want to share it with as many people as i can. unlike other amateurs, i realize there is no money in this market.
> 
> however, there is a catch. you must fully pay for the shipping. but be warned, shipping costs an arm and a leg. i will provide a receipt of shipping cost for those that think i may be ripping them off. message me in a month if you are still intersted.


 Andakin's right. Your not gonna make any money in this hobby.

Boy do I wish I lived in canada now XD


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Andakin's right. Your not gonna make any money in this hobby.
> 
> Boy do I wish I lived in canada now XD


Maybe for the nice scenic views, the olympics next year, our mountains, wildlife, snow, trees, rivers, lakes, and andakins bettas. However the shipping prices here are horrible, way more money than your usps.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Man they are looking GOOD!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a friend that I graduated from high school with who was from Vancouver.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

andakin said:


> the daphnia were more expensive than brineshrimp and blood worms, but you get more quantity wise. i think i paid 5.99 or 6.99. you should invest in some if you have extra money.
> 
> also, they should be eating enough so they are having 'real' poop, and not the orange specs from hatched bbs.
> 
> ...


Yep they have "real" poop lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

If i ever have an extra tank and some money to spare, I'd love to get a betta from you.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i just noticed a few of my fish have nips on their fins. i guess its time to jar them. i'll make it a priority before any more damage is done. this means that feeding will be a pain! also, i wont be able to take nice tankful pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, if they're starting to get nasty with each other then its time to jar them.Can you tell males from females yet?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i have no experience in sexing fry. frankly, all of the bigger ones look like males to me. perhaps they grow faster than female? as of now, i randomly jarred the bigger ones until their genders become more distinguishable.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

here is the water bath set up to keep them warm.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow!

seems like they are all looking different colors! 

Is it normal to have many different colors in a batch of frye?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE set up!! How big are those cups, and where did you get them?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

im beginning to see a large variety in color. i dont know how common that is but i have seen siblings that look nothing alike.

these are just 16 oz beer cups. i got them from my work place, but i think you can get them from just about anywhere. im only using them as temporary housing until they are big enough to withstand cooler temperatures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks like a great set up.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

its looking good, how many do u have from one spawn?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

as of now, i have about 50 survivors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that's a pretty good amount.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow ya, thats a great amount! Hope you have plenty of homes! I wish i could take some females!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Your babys are looking great! Keep up the good work they should grow to be stunning with the awsome parents they have.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Daww, theyre adorable!
Its so cool to se them gradually growing up,
I wonder if its like raising salmon fry :eyeroll:
Ha, Im back in my 2nd grade science class xD
Congrats!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe along the line if you continue to breed and decide to sell to the states I will be able to buy a few from you  They look awesome! I love it when they have such colorful spawns.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i havent any made updates since jarring them. the differences in them are so drastic its hard to believe theyre siblings.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

They're so different! It really IS hard to believe they're siblings.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awwww, they're sooo cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

WOW!! They're beautiful! You're so lucky. I can't believe they're siblings either.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Whoa, very cool. They are pretty!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i really like the way some of them look. its still too early to judge what they will look like when fully matured.

for now, this one is my favorite. he started flaring just now! the color of his gills matches the fins quite well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vikki, his colors remind me of Merlin.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are beautiful *drools*!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG they are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable, and it is hard to tell that they're sibblings, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes his colors do remind me of Merlin, he's beautiful. I suggest you keep him and breed him later.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i try to feed them three times a day. the growout tank gets daphnia and brineshrimp at 2:1 ratio. the jarred individuals get brineshrimp and bloodworms.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You're doing a great job with them. They're beautiful. I hope my next 2 attempts go well and I get beautiful fry like yours. I love how you have so many colors.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks andikin, I'll try that when I breed in NOV. to DEC. and for conditioning i'll use bloodworms in the morning/day and pellets in the afternoon/night sound good to you succsesful breeders?? man for all of the stuff I need I had better start saving money!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW i cant believe the difference in all of them! 

makes me want to breed so bad! god i need some room.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

not too much has changed from last week. here are a few pics for week 9.




























im beginning to think this one might be a female


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They turned out beautifully.!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!! You've done an awesome job! I LOVEEE that second one!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

me too I hope my fry turn out like ankikin's! 

Ankikin do you know how to set up a hatchery (brineshrimp/daphnia) or anyone who has done one?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! They're so beautiful! I love the second one too. My mouth dropped lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

They look amazing! I also love the second one.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omggg agreed with above that white is insane! so amazing.


----------

